# Hobby Koi-Zucht?



## Katie (3. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,
wir waren letztens bei Verwandten und die haben einen wunderschönen, riesigen und neuen Koiteich mit ihren alten Koi-Fischen besetzt. Echt nur ausgewählte, wohl auch teuere Exemplare. Jeder war ein Unikat und ich konnte mich gar nicht entscheiden, welcher schöner und außergewöhnlicher war. Ich war echt hin und weg. Einer davon, ein gold-weiß gefleckter, glaube ich, war sogar ungewollt (!) selber gezogen. Und noch ein bildhübscher. 
Ich les nur immer, da kommen naturfarbene, deformierte Fische raus...
Wie kann man denn hobbymäßig sich ein paar Fische ziehen? Wir hätten auch die Möglichkeit welche in einen neuen Teich umzusiedeln, wenn sie wachsen.
Was braucht man dafür? Soll man die Tiere einfach Laichen lassen, wenn sie wollen? 
Woher weiß ich, was für eine Farbe rauskommt? Soll man bestimmte Tiere raussuchen? 
Wie zieh ich die Große und was ist, wenn sie nicht so schön sind? 
Ich hab nicht vor, die zu verkaufen oder so... will nur vielleicht ein paar selber ziehen.. bei denen dann auch sowas schönes raus kommt!  
Hab leider keine Ahnung, eigentlich regelt das alle meine Mom 
Danke


----------



## Joerg (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hobby Koi-Zucht?*

Hallo Katie,

:Willkommen2

Die Koizucht ist recht audwändig und man sollte diese Leuten mit Erfahrung und einem großen Teich überlassen.
Sie benötigen neben sauberem Wasser, viel Platz auch viel Pflege.

Schau dir dazu mal die Beiträge an, in denen User ihre Erfahrungen damit schildern:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39631
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39355
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39043

Will man geziehlt Koi vermehren, entsprechen 99% der Koi nicht den Kriterien.
Eine ungehemmte Vermehrung macht also in der Regel wenig Sinn.


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hobby Koi-Zucht?*



Katie schrieb:


> Was braucht man dafür? Soll man die Tiere einfach Laichen lassen, wenn sie wollen?
> Woher weiß ich, was für eine Farbe rauskommt? Soll man bestimmte Tiere raussuchen?
> Wie zieh ich die Große und was ist, wenn sie nicht so schön sind?



Hallo Katie.

Was man dafür braucht, hat Jörg schon kurz angerissen und auf die Threads verwiesen. Zum Aufziehen von Jungkoi bedarf es viel Zeit ~ einer guten "Kinderstube" für die Jungen, welche ausreichend Platz bietet ~ eine sehr gute Filterung, da gerade die jungen Fischen ein nahezu perfektes Klima benötigen ~ besonderes Aufzuchtfutter ~ viel Pflege und Kontrolle.

Man sollte die Fische im Fall eines Hobby-Teichianer einfach ablaichen lassen, denn ich denke nicht, dass es für einen Laien so einfach ist, das künstliche Ablaichen und befruchten umzusetzen. Ich habe dazu mal ein Video gesehen, wo renomierte Koizüchter aus Japan das machen und es sah schon sehr aufwändig und kompliziert aus. Das Risiko, dass Tier dabei zu verletzen ist sicherlich recht groß.
Also bleibt nur, dass natürliche Ablaichen im heimischen Teich und dann das separate Aufziehen und Schlüpfen zu organisieren.

Welche Farbe bei raus kommt, das weiß man leider nicht, da auch die Frage ist, ob Du es tatsächlich beobachten kannst, welche Fische ablaichen und befruchten. Aber selbst dann kann fast alles an Farben entstehen.

Die Frage, ob man bestimmte Tiere raus suchen sollte, versteh ich nicht ganz, was Du meinst. Die Elterntiere oder dann die Jungtiere? Die Elterntiere auszuwählen ist schon nicht so einfach, da die Fische das richtige Alter und die richtige Größe haben müssten. Bei den Jungen was aussuchen, geht so auch nicht. Denn anfangs hast Du jede Menge Fische ohne Farben und so weiter, denn das ergibt sich erst nach Wochen, Monaten.

Das "groß ziehen" sollte in einem vernüftigen Teichbecken entsprechender Größe und Filterung erfolgen. Eine angemessene Fütterung und noch vieles anderes, sollte beachtet werden. Und wenn sie nicht so schön sind...tja dann, was dann..., da kommst Du nicht drum herum und musst später ein schönes Zuhause für sie finden. Wenn sie groß und gesund sind, kann man die Fische vielleicht auch verschenken.

Aber bedenke immer, dass Du die Verantwortung für die Tiere übernimmst und es können bei einem Laichvorgang durchaus ein paar Hundert Jungfische rauskommen. Du solltest dann schon den Platz haben, sie auch später vernünftig zu halten.


----------



## Katie (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hobby Koi-Zucht?*

Okay, ich glaub, das lassen wir dann mal 
Danke euch beiden für den Rat... scheint mir aber etwas kompliziert.
Eine Möglichkeit, die Fische anzuregen einfach abzulaichen und dass die Jungen dann im Teich bleiben besteht nicht? So wars wohl bei unseren Verwandten, auch wenn nur 1-2 Fisch übrig geblieben sind... 

Noch eine Frage:
Hat hier jemand Bilder von seinen ersten Hobby-Nachzuchten?


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hobby Koi-Zucht?*



Katie schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit, die Fische anzuregen einfach abzulaichen und dass die Jungen dann im Teich bleiben besteht nicht?



Sie extra zum Ablaichen anzuregen, kenne ich so nicht. Die Fische laichen dann ab, wenn sie im richtigen Alter sind und auch Männchen da sind, die befruchten können. Da spielen auch noch Parameter wie Temperatur, Wasserwerte und einige andere Sachen mit rein. Eine Ablaichbürste oder entsprechende Pflanzen sollten im Teich zu Verfügung stehen. Wenn der Teich bzw. der Besitzer genügend Nahrung bietet, können auch die Jungfische im Teich überleben und groß werden. Das geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Katie (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hobby Koi-Zucht?*

Das wär dann doch ne Möglichkeit. Bei uns laicht nur keiner? Ich hab in meinem anderem Thema hier Bilder gepostet... kann man daran erkennen, ob Männchen da sind und ob die alt genug sind? Ich hab da wie gesagt keine Ahnung von


----------

